# is all hydrolic fluid the same



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

ok when i put hydrolic fluid in the resevior i only had a little bit in the can(it came with the car) its called pentrosin and no local places have it , that ive seen. can i use just any hydrolic fluid?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

pentosin is a special fluid available from a vw/audi dealer. don't mix other fluids with it as is can wreak havoc with your system and cause leaks and stuff. it'd kind of a funky deal.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (derracuda)*

Any half way decent foreign car parts place will have it too...


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (duandcc)*

yea there as a place the next town over called Foreign Auto Part, Im going to try them monday. I just hate to be stuck for the weekend. thanks for the info


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

No. You need to use Pentosin. Apparrently there's two different Kinds, (one in a red bottle and one in green?) I use the green stuff I think, but I dont believe it matters.
Theremustbe a NAPA around you, I know the one around here hasit, usually in stock. Go figure, they must be used to selling a lot to keep our piles of **** on the road.


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (Twistedaudi)*

hahah quite true.. thats odd out of all the places around i didnt even think of NAPA. theres on like 10 minutes away from me. now would very low hydrolic fluis cause my brakes to make a clunk when pushed and feel like a binded cable when released?


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

Yup


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (Twistedaudi)*

odd... well i'll hit napa in the morning and see what happens, thanks alot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

noone had it in stock, but i did happen to find it at this shop that specializes in european. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for all help


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

i just put it in and its still doing the binding feeling.. the clunk is gone.. the binding feeling is when i press on the pedal, but if i press hard theres no binding feeling and the brakes are stopping fine


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

Did you bleed it?


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (duandcc)*

im sent not sure if you got it...i was owndering if i had to bleed all 4 lines seperately or is there 1 main valve that could bleed the system (sorry if it seems dumb) also what would happen if i try to drive without bleeding them?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

Got the IM. Typicl sign of air in the lines is a mush brake pedal or increased setting efforts or a clutch pedal that doesn't return properly. If you ran really low on fluid, enough for the reservior to run dry, you would need to blled all 4 brakes and possibly the clutch slave cylinder...


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (duandcc)*

well the clutch seems fine.. the resevior did get dry.. i wiill bleed these this weekend and would it be a good idea to do the slave cylinder anyways or is it one of those 'if i aint broke, dont fix it' type deals


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

If the clutch feels fine, I wouldn''t bother bleeding the slave...


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (duandcc)*

thanks alot man i appreciate it


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

Ummm you don't need to bleed the brakes at all if your issues was with the hydraulic system.. totally seperate systems..If your talking about the green fluid.. and by the way the clutch uses brake fluid not hydro fluid..
I hope no one has confused that pentosin is the steering and brake assist fluid not Dot4 like our Audi's use in the brake master cyl.. the pentosin goes in the tall canister to the left of the master when looking from front of the car... 
DO NOT PUT PENTOSIN IN MASTER CYL.. you'll be flushing the lines and calipers and all and brakes will be total ship







!!!!
In the master cyl resevoir you put DOT4 brake fluid.. in the resevoir to the left goes the pentosin.. Do NOT mix these fluids.. 
To find the proper fluid try http://www.altrom.com most auto parts may not carry it but will be able to get it for ya.. the Pentosin has a replacement but i can't think of the name but it is not cheap.. so be prepared.. I paid $21 a litre for it here in canada..
just my canadian $.02


_Modified by mrdub27 at 8:47 PM 2-20-2005_


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (mrdub27)*

yea i got that situated, i found it at the european car dealership, it was just under $25. thats nuts man, soo much money for such a small can of it.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (secretproject3)*

there gotta be something that would work in place of the stuff. I cant see why synthetic ATF or something along them lines wouldnt work. I beat the system on my Quattro wagon, im using a vacuum canister for the brake and no power sterring. The only time its tough is parallel parking and thats its. Normal driving aint much different, just a tad stiffer.


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (ejust)*

Its a special mineral based fluid and if you use anything other then it ..it will destroy the seals in the power steering rack and the hydraulic pump.. and trust me.. for $20 it's alot cheaper then a new rack or pump.. and hey ..the system only uses .9 L so what's the big issue.. use synthetic motor oil and you'll spend more then that at one oil change.. and this stuff you replace once every 100,000 km/60,000 miles.... if that anyway..so is it really that big a deal... well maybe if you have a bad rack that leaks or bad lines that leak .. but get them fixed.. hey power steering fluid in older civics is almost the same price.. so one time big pay out but little to No hassles after..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (mrdub27)*

Agreed. It's penny wise, pound foolish to use anythig but the right stuff. You only need 1 bottle and only need to replace it every few years...if that $10-20 is enough to put you in the poor hosue, you need to give up on Audis and get a bike...or hoof it.


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: is all hydrolic fluid the same (duandcc)*

i dont mind shelling out the money to use whats needed, but i think its nuts that someone would charge that much for one can, im sure the production cost of this crap is nowhere near that


----------



## Draconis (May 12, 2004)

****, I definitely just used power steering glud from work for the 5000. The same 5000 that secretproject had. The fluid I used was GM Power Steering fluid but it had the right ingredients to match the labeling on the power steering canister in under the hood. What should I do?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (gidrew)*

You need to do a FLUSh & fill...and soon before it tears up the seals...


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

IDIOT, GOD...how many times sean, audis take specific fluid. Since your destroying the seals at the moment, mite as well go back up to clarkies and snag that steering rack out of that 5ktqa up there. Then flush the whole system and top it off with the right stuff.


_Modified by gidrew at 5:57 PM 3-12-2005_


----------

